# finally decided which bike (i think)...please help with sizing



## Winston Mcfail (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/cafe_century_pro_xi.htm

have been looking for a road bike with flat bars and a slightly more relaxed geometry for a good price and this moto is PERFECT...

im just not sure what size to go with....from the little research that ive done i think im a 60 cm in a road bike but when i look at the measurements on the moto 60 the standover is almost exactly what my standover measurement is when using a tape measure on myself (not sure if that is accurate enough) and that doesnt allow for much clearance obviously. so i assume that going with 58 is my best bet? my only concern about that is i have longer arms and dont want to be cramped. the 58 is in stock which is great but if i need a 60 im more than willing to wait.

long time mtn biker, but this is my first road oriented bike so i could really use your guys guidance. im a large in most mtn bikes but have no idea how that translates.

a couple other concerns i was hoping to address is if my weight of 225 is suitable for a carbon bike? what kind of warranty to these motos come with? 

also, im going with a bike with flat bars bc that is what im used to...evrytime ive sat on a road bike it just feels odd to me, but ive never actually ridden one enough to decide whether i like it or not. anyone want to convince me to go with the drop bar century?

lot of questions in there, i know...hope one of you guys can help me sort this out. i go into research mania mode and cant relax until ive made a decision lol...and ive been at this for a few weeks now. thanks for reading.


----------



## artie159 (Dec 31, 2010)

Go to your local bike shop and sit on a 58 and 60 cm road bike. That will give you a good idea what fits.
Guessing and hoping for the best , not good.


----------



## Winston Mcfail (Mar 7, 2011)

artie159 said:


> Go to your local bike shop and sit on a 58 and 60 cm road bike. That will give you a good idea what fits.
> Guessing and hoping for the best , not good.



thanks... i have done that on a trek and the 60 felt better but i had some stand over clearance...on the moto i wouldn't. hence my confusion.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

i weigh 220 on a carbon bike, century team and it holds up well for me. also did not see a sign that said weight restriction so any reasonable person would think that our weight would work fine. also it says the bike comes with a lifetime warranty, just like the bikes of the expensive name. from the web sight.

What is the Warranty? Is Bikesdirect an authorized Motobecane dealer?
Yes, Bikesdirect.com is a fully authorized Motobecane USA dealer and an official national warranty claims/service center. You get the Full Lifetime Motobecane USA Warranty coverage for all new Motobecane USA bicycles purchased from us. Feel free to verify this by contacting www.motobecane.com ([email protected])

of course you know this only covers manufactures defects and not accidents or normal wear and tear, same with the over priced bikes. 

cant help you with the flat bar issue. the only thing I can think of is for a fact you are limited on the places you can place your hands, severely limiting your comfort and increasing your discomfort over long rides. god luck with the pain, i mean that decision.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

The best advice I've been given and can pass along is to suggest not just sitting on different 58 and 60 cm bikes, but if you have a local bikeshop that does professional fitting (using the Serotta system, preferably). I would do this before trying any road bike, whether I was buying it online or from a local dealer. The fit issues with road bikes are more pronounced than mountain bikes due to longer times in the saddle.


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

What brand/model did you try out? Go to that brands website and compare the geometry with the bikes direct frames. I've noticed that BD bikes are larger or smaller than some other brands in any particular size.


----------

